# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Individual Robotic Limb / Prosthetic Projects >  TAVANA3D - 3D Printed Prosthetic limb

## navid

*PROSTHETIC LIMB IN IRAN tavana3d.ir* 	  	  		We believe disability is not  a quality of a person but is the drawback of our technology we think  with the use of technology we can help disabled people to perform as  well as ordinary people or even better. The traditional methods of  producing prosthetic limbs involve a painful and time consuming process  of casting furthermore there is a huge lack of qualified technicians in  the world and specially in the 3rd world countries our vision to  overcome this problem is developing technologies that will increase the  efficiency and also increasing the quality of life in amputees by  producing more suitable and cheaper prosthesis with faster and more  comfortable methods     
 The main Idea is to produce  prosthetic limbs using state of the art 3d printing and 3d scanning  technologies developed by our team in which the patient puts their leg  inside the 3D Scanner machine and then the CAD data is manipulated by  the technician and after the CAD file of the socket is ready the file is  3D printed and after that other required parts are attached to it in  order to make a complete prosthetic limb     
 Right now we are partnered  with Iran Red Crescent Society which is responsible for production of  more than 50% of Iran’s prosthesis to make a center in order to initiate  a center for modern prosthetic manufacturing        in this video We have compared the traditional method of constructing prosthetic limbs with our modern technology:   


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq2km7CyOZI

----------

